# NFL mobile HDMI mirroring



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been looking everywhere for this. Is there anyway to mirror the games to my TV.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Does it not work with an MHL adapter? Wouldn't surprise me if there was some kind of licensing issue that prevented it.


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah it says HDMI TV out plugged in error. But I was reading the droid x had a work around called xtended desktop.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

Under Developer options in your settings try changing the HDCP Checking option to Never. That's the High Definition Copyright Protection option for the video out that may fix your issue.

Karnaj


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

So no go with the developer option turned on still says error HDMI TV plugged in.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

Did you change the HDCP checking setting to Never as well?

Karnaj


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes I did. I'm on bamf if that helps. Thank for your help.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

I am out of ideas....


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks man I guess they made sure I had to pay the 300 dollar fee for direct TV NFL package.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

After doing a little research try a 3rd party App for the mirroring that will over ride the Blockages in the NFL Mobile App


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

The only ones I could find were for the droid x or evo 4g. Thanks for putting the effort in for me man.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

24andrewd said:


> Thanks man I guess they made sure I had to pay the 300 dollar fee for direct TV NFL package.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


Sunday Ticket it now free according to the commercials. Unless that's only for new customers? Don't know how they can still charge $300 when NFL RedZone is free with Cable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

Only new customers to direct TV. I had it cancelled it was paying 125 a month for it I was only watching around 2 hours a day max. I just don't watch enough TV for cable. Pay the extra dollars a month for it.. I get my fix from hulu and Netflix that's off topic tho.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

HDMI-out for this app needs to happen


----------



## Skurvy_Pirate (May 18, 2012)

This is reported to work for the Droid RAZR:

Connect HDMI cable to phone and connect USB to computer and phone
Open up command prompt and change directory to your SDK folder/platform-tools. For me, that is C:\Android-sdk\platform-tools
Send the following without the quotes: "adb shell am broadcast -a com.motorola.intent.action.externaldisplaystate --ei hdmi 0 --ei hdcp 1"
Open up NFL Mobile and enjoy it on a bigger screen!
Is there a similar package on the Nexus that we can change so that it thinks HDMI is not plugged in?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm running CM10 and MHL worked without any configurations.

Edit: I was able to mirror and use the NFL Sunday ticket app. I don't know if NFL mobile somehow disables HDMI mirroring (or if it can).


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Sunday Ticket it now free according to the commercials. Unless that's only for new customers? Don't know how they can still charge $300 when NFL RedZone is free with Cable
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 It's only for teams in the Redzone. It's free on Directv as well TW just got it. In all reality the Redzone channel kinda sucks. I want my choice of what games to watch.


----------



## Skurvy_Pirate (May 18, 2012)

skinien said:


> I'm running CM10 and MHL worked without any configurations.
> 
> Edit: I was able to mirror and use the NFL Sunday ticket app. I don't know if NFL mobile somehow disables HDMI mirroring (or if it can).


Mirroring works fine until you try using NFL Mobile. Then it pops up a message that an HDMI cable is plugged in and stops the app from playing video. Its built into the app to not mirror when HDMI is plugged in. If there was a way to tell the phone to mirror but say the HDMI cable is not present I think it could work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

